# elderly drivers



## sbf (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm looking for any information on testing of elderly drivers in other states or stories of
close calls with elderly drivers. I am currently a full time officer on the northshore out on
disability. Last March I was struck by an 88 year old driver while on detail. The old guy traveled on the wrong side of the road through 200 feet of cones before striking me, breaking my pelvis and shattering my leg, possibly career ending injuries. He then continued driving even though I had shattered his windshield. He stated that he had no idea that he had struck an officer. Even though he was charged he had never had to spend a single day in court due to his "age and medical condition", even though he was fine to 
drive several months ago. In the next several months I will be contacting state reps regarding testing of elderly drivers and I need some ammunition to bring them as well as facts and what other states do concering this issue. Any help would be appreciated so that no more of us have to put up with unnecessary close calls and injures.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry about your injury. I hope and pray you'll recover fully brother. I did find a bit of info for you:

From http://www.smartmotorist.com/eld/eld.htm

 _*Mandatory driving tests - * California, which requires retesting for anyone involved in a fatal crash or three or more crashes in one year, requires drivers over 70 to retest if they are involved in two or more crashes in one year. Proposals in several other states to toughen licensing requirements for older drivers have been thwarted by senior-citizen lobbying groups (AARP & others), who say age-based measures are discriminatory. They claim that a person's chronological age is not an accurate predictor of driving ability. The lobbyists argue that if seniors are forced to take mandatory roadtests in the absence of an incident, other age groups should be required to take them as well. _ ​
 _*Deficit reporting laws *- Pennsylvania is one state that has a physician's reporting law, requiring physicians to report disabilities that may affect driving ability. Some physicians, however, are reluctant to jeopardize their relationship with a patient by making such a referral. Most other states do not require physicians to report psychomotor, visual, and cognitive deficiencies that may affect drivingto licensing agencies. _ ​
 Also found this on http://www.crystalinks.com/seniordrivers.html

_"Twenty-one states have specific laws for elderly drivers. Massachusetts is not among them, but in New Hampshire, drivers 75 years of age and older must take a road test to renew their licenses. In Rhode Island, drivers 70 years of age and older must renew their licenses every two years."_


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear as well. Another sad case of DWO......

Good luck, honestly. Something needs to be done with these hazards, but politicans see it as shooting themselves in the foot, just like PA dr's report in Norwich's post......


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Mandatory testing of older drivers will never happen, because senior citizens vote in huge numbers.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

Good call so you know what the means, EVERYONE under the age of 50 get out and VOTE!! \\/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

There is a commission on elderly drivers here in Massachusetts, believe it or not. My classmate is on that commission...I'll get in touch with her and get back to you with whatever information I develope.

Remember, everyone: IMMEDIATE THREAT...put 'em in for a competency road test!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

_*



Deficit reporting laws - Pennsylvania is one state that has a physician's reporting law, requiring physicians to report disabilities that may affect driving ability. Some physicians, however, are reluctant to jeopardize their relationship with a patient by making such a referral. Most other states do not require physicians to report psychomotor, visual, and cognitive deficiencies that may affect drivingto licensing agencies.

Click to expand...

 *_

I'm a big fan for this one. This is what we need. There aren't too many 80+ year old folks out there that don't have an M.D. of some sort.


----------

